# Peta - good or bad?



## dwndrgn (Oct 9, 2003)

Now, I'm a big animal lover (no snickering!) and I absolutely believe that cruelty to animals is a punishable offense.  However, I also believe that Peta, while originally a great idea, has just gone too far.  It seems that all they are about now is hating.  Hating doesn't help anyone.  

I do applaud the fact that they have made people think, worked to help and save animals - but I think that they could do this without being as destructive or violent as they currently are.

They've become too much, in my opinion.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Now, I'm a big animal lover (no snickering!) and I absolutely believe that cruelty to animals is a punishable offense. However, I also believe that Peta, while originally a great idea, has just gone too far. It seems that all they are about now is hating. Hating doesn't help anyone.
> 
> I do applaud the fact that they have made people think, worked to help and save animals - but I think that they could do this without being as destructive or violent as they currently are.
> 
> They've become too much, in my opinion. What do you guys think?


I'm from Wisconsin, where PETA has campained against milk consumption.
I've never met a cow that was abused or tortured.
And now I've heard they want us to stop shearing sheep.

No...I'm not a PETA fan.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 9, 2003)

My problem with PETA is that it seems their position is that animals should have _more_ rights than humans.  I mean, they sanction and in fact carry out acts that endanger humans - who are, after all, also members of the animal kingdom.  As far as I'm concerned, they are in the same category as those radical environmentalists who advocate a die-back in the human population as a logical solution to the planet's environmental problems.  Both hold that _Homo sapiens _are, by definition, evil.  All but members of their organizations, of course.  It is an authoritarian and dictatorial position that they take, and I find that to be an unacceptable approach.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 10, 2003)

Extremism in anything is rarely charismatic. Sounds like these people have gone the way of extremism.

Which is a sincere shame as there are always plenty of local and global issues to be addressed in terms of animal rights - without having to resort to pushing ideology at people.


----------



## scifimoth (Oct 12, 2003)

While I am a believer in animal rights...I hate PETA...
They are a collection of frothing at the mouth, brainless, extremists.
Did you know that they want us to stop having pets? They literally believe that a domestic dog could make it in the wild...(how often do you see a pack of wild chihuahuas?)
I remember well the billboards they put up when they were campaigning about the milk thing...Drink more Beer?! (Morons!!!)
I believe in owning up to our resposibilities when it comes to conservation, petownership, and so on. People often think I am a little harsh in my views as to what constitudes resposible petownership (I have seen too many cats and dogs suffer because of irresposible owners...).
PETA really is one of my pet peeves (can you tell?)


----------

